# Vyvanse/Xanax



## wantotalk (May 4, 2009)

Hello, I am new here:

I went to my psychiatrist who prescribed me both xanax xr (2 mg) and Vyvanse, titrated up to 70 mg. I have issues with generalized anxiety, social anxiety, and depression. I was given the xanax xr for generalized anxiety/social anxiety. I also have a learning disability that falls on the nonverbal spectrum, and my psych thought that this would help with organizational issues. Needless to say I DO NOT have ADHD, and I find it a little worrisome that I was prescribed this med. 

In any case, this drug combo indeed has made me much more talkative, confident, and motivated, I almost feel great! It is to the point, however, that I feel as if it is much too good to be true. I due tend to have crashes at the end of the night (depression, rumination, irritability), and my psych has upped the dose to deal with this (70 mg). Ultimately, I feel as if the benefits from this drug, for me, are a simple amphetamine high that will eventually dissipate (I have never taken amphetamines, and I can now get a sense of why they can be addictive). 

I was also surprised that my doctor didn't mention that I would feel like this? I mean, for me, it is almost a 70-80% improvement in depression and motivation. I would at least expect him to mention that I might be on cloud 9 for a bit but, really, perhaps, this shouldn't be the goal of the drug?

I hope that I find a drug combo that comes close to this, because it is really helping me with work, anxiety, etc, and I am quite sure this can't last forever.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Buy some magnesium to take in relatively high doses (500-800mg, 3x a day) to prevent tolerance developing to the positive effects of amphetamine. You'll need a highly absorbable form like magnesium glycinate; most of the types they sell in vitamin shops are totally useless and just give diarrhoea (because it just passes straight through you).

Apart from magnesium, you might also want to consider a supplement named huperzine A. It will improve cognition, and like magnesium, offset tolerance forming due to its NMDA blocking effect.

Another one for tolerance, anxiety and depression is L-theanine, an amino acid.

For your crashes and general good health, I advise you to buy the following:


Multivitamin/B complex
Antioxidants
L-tryptophan
DL-phenylalanine
Omega-3 fatty acids
SAMe/trimethylglycine/methionine
Inositol

It's probably best not to take the DL-phenylalanine while on amphetamine (could be dangerous), but during the crash for a quick recovery (start with low doses). Also, be careful combining any of those next to SAMe with L-tryptophan, as this may yield methylated tryptamines (such as DMT, one of the most powerful hallucinogens known to man).

Another thing I like to take is rhodiola rosea, which is in my opinion the best supplement widely available at the moment. This could be dangerous with amphetamine though, so I can't say try it until further research appears.


----------



## wantotalk (May 4, 2009)

Will taking magnesium prevent tolerance of the positive affects such as increases in confidence/motivation? Or to the positive affects of increased focus, and task completion? To me, the latter is what the drug is designed to do. I would love to believe that this sudden burst of motivation/confidence/mood is due to the drugs affect focus my attention, I am doubtful this is the case. Dextroamphetamine clearly has the ability to induce this, and looking at forum posts confirms that first time stimulant users enjoy the same thing :|

So, not going to be going up in dose any time soon, as that seems to be a bit of a slippery slope. I will try the magnesium. And ask my psych if their are any meds that help with motivation, depression, and anxiety (though I have been on a few SSRIs, and none have helped much).


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

wantotalk said:


> Will taking magnesium prevent tolerance of the positive affects such as increases in confidence/motivation? Or to the positive affects of increased focus, and task completion? To me, the latter is what the drug is designed to do. I would love to believe that this sudden burst of motivation/confidence/mood is due to the drugs affect focus my attention, I am doubtful this is the case. Dextroamphetamine clearly has the ability to induce this, and looking at forum posts confirms that first time stimulant users enjoy the same thing :|


Magnesium blocks tolerance to just the dopamine effects (confidence, euphoria), as far as I know.


----------



## wantotalk (May 4, 2009)

hmmm...I wonder if there are any studies showing this to be true? Well, it's cheap so I will give it a whirl.


----------



## Kanes (May 10, 2009)

I think you are very lucky. This is roughly the same drug combo I'm trying to get on at the moment. You can't be using both of these every day though or you will develop a tolerance. My plan is to use the amphetamine maybe 4-5 times a week and the benzo 3 times. Then there would be a washout period every so often to bring the tolerance back to fresh.

I also plan to continue using an SSRI consistently which may alleviate the otherwise rough "come downs". I would consider an SSRI + Wellbutrin for this purpose also.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am taking magnesieum. I am on a high does of Vyvanese and I take Klonopin as well.


----------



## wantotalk (May 4, 2009)

Kanes said:


> I think you are very lucky. This is roughly the same drug combo I'm trying to get on at the moment. You can't be using both of these every day though or you will develop a tolerance. My plan is to use the amphetamine maybe 4-5 times a week and the benzo 3 times. Then there would be a washout period every so often to bring the tolerance back to fresh.
> 
> I also plan to continue using an SSRI consistently which may alleviate the otherwise rough "come downs". I would consider an SSRI + Wellbutrin for this purpose also.


Doubt my psych would be ok with cutting out the benzos at all, as he thinks that would cause withdrawal affects. I actually spoke to him about the possibility of not taking either drug for a weekend as I knew I would be doing some drinking. He was ok with stopping the vyvanse a few days, but not ok with stopping the xanax.

I also spoke to him about my concerns that vyvanse has almost been a magic bullet for my depression, anxiety and motivation...no drug should do this?!? He told me that the 'kick in the pants' sensation should subside , but that it is quite possible that the depression and anxiety can be lifted if it is working as he thinks it/is will (i.e., helping me plan, organize, and execute my day). Again, I do not have ADHD (either inattentive or hyper active), I do have a learning disability, and my psych feels the vyvanse will alleviate some of my problems.

He also suggested that, if the depression and anxiety comes back, but the vyvanse continues to help me with organization/task completion, then he might add Wellbutrin (though obviously this might kick up the anxiety levels -- and I already stated that I absolutely do not want to go above 2 mg of xanax).

In all honesty, xanax does little for me besides calm my body. It can be helpful, but I am still depressed out of my mind -- not exactly effective when trying to manage a professional life and a marriage.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Reese (Nov 18, 2010)

It is all about feeling better. So if taking Vyvanse helps with your ADHD and Xanax will help you with anxiety, I say go for it!

I take 60mg of Vyvanse daily @ 8am so that I can have a productive day a work. In the evening @7pm I take .25 mg of Xanax in order to address my anxiety and to get a good night sleep. This works for me and I am very happy with no side effects!


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

sorry for the 'poor me' moment, but i wish i could get these meds, but i have been denied them for years. i don't know why. i have adhd and severe anxiety, and have never had a problem with addiction.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Reese said:


> It is all about feeling better. So if taking Vyvanse helps with your ADHD and Xanax will help you with anxiety, I say go for it!
> 
> I take 60mg of Vyvanse daily @ 8am so that I can have a productive day a work. In the evening @7pm I take .25 mg of Xanax in order to address my anxiety and to get a good night sleep. This works for me and I am very happy with no side effects!


He said he didnt have ADHD and this thread was from over a year ago.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Was on xanax and Vyvanse (dexedrine). Xanax kills its effectiveness for me. Magnesium and L-theanine..these two have taken away any anxiety from vyvanse and anxiety in general significantly. Both are nmda receptor antagonists and also help tolerance. The theanine will compliment the vyvanse's effect on cognition and decrease anxiety whereas xanax will help with the anxiety but kill the drugs effectiveness.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah benzo's kill amphetamine's effectiveness for me too, it just takes away a bit of amp anxiety by inhibiting it for me, so its just like you took a low dose.

The 2 anti hypertensives i'm using now are far better.


----------



## Marietta (Nov 19, 2010)

What are the two hypertensives you are taking?


----------

